# 13 Week Old Blue German Shepherd Puppy



## Kristen Fancher Porter (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi, my male and female had a litter of 9 puppies on April 24, 2019, 2 of which were grey in color with blue eyes!! We were completely taken back by the beauty of them so we had to keep one!
Gracie Mae is now 13 weeks old tomorrow and she is a big girl. She weighs 34 lbs now and is growing by the hour! Curious as to how she will look, if she will turn lighter in color. Does anyone have any idea what a Blue Shepherd looks like full grown? I have attached pics of mom and dad and one pic of Gracie at 1 week and another pic of her at 11 weeks.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I did see a blue gsd once that was your pup 's color as an adult.Many times the blue coat will look sort of 'charcol' black later on.She's very pretty


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

I am sorry, this is off subject but are those little pink parts in your puppy picture there paws?? OMG that is too freakin' cute! Sweet little babies, mine are both still puppies but I miss them being little.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

oh man...a solid blue <3 She will be a grey German Shepherd. The blue eyes should turn a yellow color. It's a double dilute off of black and it lightens the eyes as well.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

They typically get darker... google images would give you a better idea than the 1 or 2 board members that have them.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

She is very cool looking! Hope you stick around and share pics as she grows.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I had a blue and tan years ago out of an American showline by a working line. She was a very nice dog. She did darken with age.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Easy to see why you kept her. Would also enjoy future photos !


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

That puppy is defective. Please PM me for details on how to send him to me &#55357;&#56842;! 

He is stunning, CONGRATS!

ETA: him or her I don't care, PM me and send her to me NOW LOL! She is beautiful!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I think the solid blues are gorgeous.....of course, the only dog I ever had that was not a GSD was a solid blue Great Dane!

She looks like a very nice puppy - good bone and head.....while as a personal taste I love the look of the blue...it is considered a breed fault and should not be used for breeding of course.....so be very very careful where you sell the other blue puppy so she gets a loving home and not used as a BYB puppy mill producer of a "rare color"...

Again, Gracie is gorgeous!!!!!


Lee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

And please continue to post pictures! She is amazingly beautiful. As Lee said, she shouldn't be bred because it's not in standard but we can all enjoy and appreciate her uniqueness!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Your girl is going to cause a lot of head turns and car stopping gawkers. I’ve seen only one other and he was as blue as your girl, a tad older. I saw an older red GSD ( Irish setter red ) when I stopped at a yard sale. She looks as healthy as she is beautiful.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

She's stunning!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very beautiful pup I love the color!


----------



## Dublin's parents (Jul 10, 2019)

Beautiful Pup!


----------

